# Hello from PA



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi my name is Becky. I began breeding Fancy Mice at age 14, continued until I was about 17 then took a break due to illness. I am now 25 and looking for pet mice, and might consider breeding again sometime in the future


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello from Baltimore!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello from Allentown!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! What part of PA are you from? I grew up just south of Gettysburg.


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks! I'm from Delta but live in York


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

spookylittlegirl said:


> Thanks! I'm from Delta but live in York


YAY! Not far at all!


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

I come to maryland a lot, bel air mainly but I have lots of friends in baltimore. Do you every breed curly haired mice? Or does that one person you mentioned in my other post? If you know...thanks for any help!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't do texels. But Amber (madmouse) on this forum does. She has wonderful texels!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Tara!  I have texels (if you like pretty coats) and texel fuzzies (if you like crazy coats).


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd really like to find a himalayan, siamese or just blue point texel. I want to get a pair of females sometime


----------

